# R33 GTR Rear Hubs - 5 Stud/Bearing Part



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi All,

I am urgently looking for a pair of rear hubs for my 33 gtr, I need the part that bolts onto the hub knuckle. No problem if it doesn't have the bearings as I purchased brand new set anyway.

Regards


----------

